# Flaschenhals in (wahrscheinlich) Hardware gesucht



## CookieBuster (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Ich versuche aktuell mich ein wenig am Streamen, schaffe es aber nicht einen lagfreien Stream zu erhalten, trotz entsprechender Einstellungsversuche.
Aufgrund verschiedener Faktoren, bin ich zum Schluss gekommen, dass es wohl in meiner Hardware einen Flaschenhals gibt, meiner Meinung nach der Prozessor. Deshalb die Frage hier, an diejenigen welche sich mit Hardware besser auskennen als ich - nicht sonderlich schwierig.
Für mich wäre hier interessant, ob es sich dann wirklich lohnen würde den Prozessor auszutauschen.

Internet ist eine 16k Leitung, mehr existiert hier leider nicht.

Spezifikationen:
OS: Win7 64-bit
Prozessor: AMD 64 X2 Dual Core, 5200+ (2 CPUs) , ~2,7GHz
RAM: 6 GB
GraKa: ATI Radeon HD 4850

Sollte eine wichtige Information fehlen, einfach kurz erwähnen.
Würde mich sehr über fachliche Meinungen freuen.


e:/ erneuter Versuch bei Speedtest.net ergibt neue Werte. Wohl äußerst abhängig von der Tageszeit und Tagesform

upload: 17.36 Mb/s
download: 0.93 Mb/s


----------



## abuzze (26. Dezember 2012)

Es wäre schon interessant zu wissen, was du streamen willst.

Auch wäre der Upstream interessant, der ist  normalerweise nur ein Bruchteil des Downstream.

Ebenfalls von Interesse: wieviel Leute zapfen den Stream gleichzeitig an?


----------



## CookieBuster (26. Dezember 2012)

Aktuell streame ich Bastion, das Spiel läuft ohne und mit qualitativ mittlerem/niedrigem Stream ruckelfrei.

Upstream wird von speedtest.net auf etwa 600-700 geschätzt. Das habe ich in meinen Einstellungen beachtet und etwas weniger gewählt (wie bevorzugt)

wir reden hier nur von wenigen Leuten, definitiv unter 10 (eher 0-3). 

Das ganze läuft über Twitch.tv


----------



## Trebble56 (29. Dezember 2012)

Also wenn man mich fragt dann wird das Problem wohl der Prozessor sein, denn der ist zuständig für das Kopieren und packen der Informationen(die ins Internet gehen) und wenn der gleichzeitig das Spiel und ein Programm zu Streamen managen muss wird der wohl überlastet sein. Allerdings kenne ich mich mit AMD nicht so gut aus das ich dafür meine Hand ins feuer legen würde. Und achtung beim kauf eines neuen Prozessors , der muss nämlich auf den Sockel deines Mainboards passen.


----------



## CookieBuster (29. Dezember 2012)

Danke Trebble, du bist also der Meinung, dass ein neuer Prozessor da auch wirklich einen Unterschied machen würde. Das bestärkt zumindest meine eigenen Überlegungen.
Ich werde mich natürlich vorher kund tun, was auf mein Mainboard passt, danke für den Hinweis.

Mittlerweile hab ich es geschafft, wie auch immer, eine Einstellung zu finden in der es >fast< lag-frei läuft.


----------

